# Is anyone here a member of IEEE?



## semi-lucid (Apr 21, 2009)

There is an article I would like to have from the IEEE web site, but you have to be a member to get it.

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/freeabs_all.jsp?tp=&arnumber=1331573&isnumber=29408

John


----------



## EVO-AU (Oct 9, 2009)

Semi-Lucid:

I just found your post and as usual, I am a bit late, but you might try electricalcircuits.com and browse for other websites in that direction. Phill


----------



## T3sl4 (Oct 9, 2009)

It's available from my campus connection.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 9, 2009)

Way to help out T-3.
Thanks.


----------

